# Probleme bei Gentoo Installation

## dosfried

Hi @ all,

habe in letzter Zeit Probleme bei der gentoo Installation. Etwas zu Vorgeschichte...

Ich hatte schon eine ganze Zeit gentoo am laufen und war auch sehr zufrieden damit.

Irgendwann habe ich mir jedoch das OS bei deinem Kernelupdate zerschossen. Danach hatte ich mein System

vorerst auf Windows only umgestellt und einen RAID0 Verbund aktiviert(Intel Matrix Storage).

Insgesamt habe ich 3 Festplatten in meinem Rechner:

- Intel 320 120 GB

- Intel 320 120 GB

- Samsung 1 TB

Irgendwann kam ich dann wieder in Versuchung gentoo zu installieren, jedoch scheitert das starten von GRUB mit dem Fehlercode 17. (Hab das RAID0 wieder deaktiviert)

Folgendes Festplattenlayout habe ich laut devices.list.

- sda (Intel 320) Windows

- sdb (Samsung) Daten

- sdc (Intel 320)  Linux

Irgendwie komisch, laut BIOS sollte die Festplattenreihenfolge so erscheinen wie in der ersten Aufzählung.

Irgendwie habe ich das Problem seitdem ich den RAID Verbund aktiviert/deaktiviert habe.

Achso, ich habe also folgenden Eintrag in die grub.conf geschrieben.

root(hd2,0)

... root=/dev/sdc3

Außerdem noch den Eintrag um Windows von sda booten zu können.

Was mich etwas irritiert, grub gibt mir noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit die verschiedenen Eintrage auszuwählen, es wird direkt Error 17 ausgegeben. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Bin nämlich echt am verzweifeln...

MFG

dosfried

----------

## Puschi

Hallo dosfried,

Wo hast Du den MBR mit grub installiert? auf /dev/sda oder /dev/sdb oder /dev/sdc?

Ist die große Platte Daten für Windows, für Linux oder für beide?

Als erstes würde ich mal mit nur jeweils einer Platte booten. So bekomms Du erst mal raus wo der MBR geschrieben wurde. 

Heißt bei Fehler 17 von Grub hast Du erstmal die richtge Platte, sonst nächte Platte einzeln starten bis der Fehler auftritt.

Ich würde mal im Bios des Rechners die Boot-Reihenfolge kontrollieren, könnte die Unterschiede in der Reihenfolge in der device-list erklären.

Wenn Du dich mit gentoo ein wenig auskennst starte mal mit einer Gentoo-CD und mache einen chroot in Dein System. 

Von dort kannst Du den Grub nochmal neu installieren.

Puschi

----------

## dosfried

Erstmal danke für die Tipps!

Also grub habe ich auf /dev/sda installiert...

Das ist die Festplatte die vom BIOS gebootet wird. Ich denke das sollte auch so stimmen,

grub wird ja gestartet...

Ansonsten wird nichts gebootet außer das DVD Laufwerk wenn ich ein OS installieren möchte.

Die grosse Platte ist mit NTFS formatiert und dient als Datengrab... (Windows & Linux)

Das mit dem chrooten werd ich am Wochenende mal probieren, im Moment ist die Kiste noch Windows only...

Irgendwie kommts mir so vor als ob die Intel Matrix Storage Treiber irgendwie im MBR rumgepfuscht haben.

----------

## dosfried

Achso, was ich ganz vergessen habe zu erwähnen...

Wenn ich LILO als Bootloader verwende funktioniert es "etwas" besser.

Soll bedeuten ich kann Gentoo und Windows booten, jedoch scheint dieses read-only Flag mir

einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen. Selbst als root kann ich keine Dateien erstellen oder vorhandene configs ändern.

Laut Doku hat das read-only Flag aber eine daseinsberechtigung...

Oder bin ich einfach zu blöd und übersehe irgendetwas wichtiges?

----------

## dosfried

So, hab am Wochenende nochmals probiert Gentoo zu installieren, und siehe da es funktioniert!

Kein Error 17 mehr! Dafür habe ich nun ein anderes Problem, und zwar funktioniert meine Maus nicht. Also xorg-server und kdebase-meta habe ich installiert. Die make.conf habe ich vorher auch mit dem passenden Eintrag versehen...

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

Eigentlich sollte im /etc/init.d/ Verzeichnis ja eine evdev deamon binary liegen oder? Also bei mir ist das nicht der Fall.

Ich habe auch schon probiert das Paket x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev neu zu installieren.

In der xorg Log habe ich folgenden Fehler gefunden

..could not open Device... (Sorry bin gerade an der Arbeit und mehr hab ich mir nicht gemerkt)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *dosfried wrote:*   

> Eigentlich sollte im /etc/init.d/ Verzeichnis ja eine evdev deamon binary liegen oder?

  Nein, evdev ist kein daemon.

Welche Graka hast du ?

Nutzt du eine xorg.conf oder Einstellungen in /etc/xorg.conf.d/ ?

Jean-Paul

----------

## dosfried

Ich habe eine Radeon 5870, dementsprechend nutze ich die fglrx Treiber(12.11beta).

Die X Konfigurationsdatei habe ich mittels aticonfig --initial erstellen lassen.

Achso, hab mir eben nochmal meine Konfigurationsdatei vom Kernel angeschaut...

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

Daran kanns also auch nicht liegen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Okay, mit ATI kenne ich mich nun nicht aus. 

Da du hier extrem wenig Infos zur Verfügung stellest, geht das alles in Richtung Glaskugel.

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass der xserver prinzipiell startet - es also nicht am Graka-Treiber liegt.

Der xserver ist in der Lage, selbst ohne *.conf die Tastatur und Maus zu betreiben (bei Verwendung von evdev). Notfalls mit us-Tastaturlayout.

Ich zeige dir mal meinen Eintarg für Tastatur und Maus:

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer    "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver          "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "xkblayout"            "de"

      Option          "xkbvariant"         "nodeadkeys"

      Option         "XkbOptions"          "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

```

In der /var/log/Xorg.0.log müsste eigentlich alles stehen, was du wissen musst, warum etwas nicht geht.

Jean-Paul

----------

## dosfried

Okay ich versuche mich etwas besser auszudrücken.

Also x läuft, kdm läuft und kde startet auch ohne Probleme.

Meine Tastatur funktioniert auch wunderbar, nur meine Maus bewegt sich einfach nicht. 

(Bleibt unverändert an der zentrierten Ausgangsposition)

Leider funktioniert ntfs3g noch nicht und ich kann somit keine Konfigurationsdatei auf meine NTFS Festplatte schreiben um sie dann hier zu posten. (Kennst du vielleicht eine andere Möglichkeit? Kann ich mit links(lynx) das Forum besuchen?)

Habe mir eben mal die genaue Fehlermeldung laut Xorg.0.log notiert...

evdev: Logitech G500: Unable to open device "/dev/input/event2"

PreInit returned 2 for "Logitech G500"

Danach hab ich mal meine x Konfigurationsdatei überprüft. (xorg.conf)

Da war weder eine InputClass Sektion für die Tastatur noch für die Maus.(Tastatur funktioniert aber)

Hab dann versucht deine Konfiguration zu adaptieren, ohne Erfolg. X startet garnicht mehr(Fehlermeldung hab ich mir nicht notiert sorry...)

----------

## Jean-Paul

Okay, dann funktioniert ja schon einiges.

Wegen deiner Maus kannst du diesen Thread studieren 

http://forums-lb.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-949486.html?sid=0099c0ea463fa4efb7f72c8e9ab8c038

Vielleicht fehlt dir auch noch mehr USB-Support, must du mal schauen. Ich gehe mal davon aus du baust deinen Kernel selbst.

Ja, mit links/lynx kann man das Forum besuchen, ist nur etwas hart in der Bedienung, besonders wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist.  :Smile: 

Wenn du keine InputClass in deiner *.conf hast, wird wohl deine Tastatur funktionieren, aber halt nicht auf Deutsch. Manche wollen das aber so.

Es gibt geteilte Meinungen darüber ob nun ntfs3g besser funktioniert, oder die Kerneltreiber. Einschalten kannst du dies jedenfalls so:

 *Quote:*   

> File systems  --->
> 
>   DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->
> 
>   <*> NTFS file system support
> ...

 

Du musst aber deine configs nicht erst nach Windows verschieben.

Installiere wgetpaste, rufe die conf auf und poste die URL die du erhälst hier im Forum.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge wgetpaste
> 
>   wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 

Jean-Paul

----------

## mrsteven

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Es gibt geteilte Meinungen darüber ob nun ntfs3g besser funktioniert, oder die Kerneltreiber.

 

Wer auf NTFS schreiben möchte, ist so gut wie immer mit ntfs-3g besser bedient. Aus den Hilfetexten zur Kernelkonfiguration von Kernel 3.7.8:

 *Quote:*   

> This enables the partial, but safe, write support in the NTFS driver.
> 
> The only supported operation is overwriting existing files, without
> 
> changing the file length.  No file or directory creation, deletion or
> ...

 

Dagegen kann ntfs-3g einiges mehr, am wichtigsten ist aber: vollständiger Schreibzugriff!

Für ntfs-3g muss allerdings die Option CONFIG_FUSE_FS in der Kernelconfig gesetzt sein. Danach kann man die NTFS-Partition auch bequem in die /etc/fstab aufnehmen, z.B. so:

```
#... (andere Partitionen)

/dev/PARTITION_EINFÜGEN               /mnt/tausch     ntfs-3g         fmask=111,dmask=000,allow_others    0 0
```

Aber Vorsicht: Der obige Eintrag gibt jedem Benutzer auf dem System Vollzugriff auf die Partition. Sicherheitshalber sollte man die Optionen fmask, dmask und uid für weitere Feineinstellungen verwenden.

Außerdem wichtig: Niemals ein System in Suspend-To-Disk bringen und danach gleich ein anderes System starten, sondern immer sauber rebooten. Näheres z.B. bei Heise.

----------

## syn0ptik

warum du betreibe 10-input.conf?

warum du nicht geht mit xorg.conf?

----------

## Jean-Paul

@mrsteven, 

naja wie gesagt, ich habe schon threads gelesen da war die Meinung nicht so eindeutig. Ich selbst brauche das überhaupt nicht, habe also auch keine Erfahrungen damit. Der TO hat geschrieben, bei ihm geht es nicht - ich nehme an wegen fehlendem fuse. So hat er jetzt alle Möglichkeiten.

@syn0ptik, es ist übersichtlicher für jede conf eine eigene Datei zu haben.

Jean-Paul

----------

## dosfried

@Jean-Paul:

OMFG ES LAG TATSÄCHLICH AN DEM KERNELMODUL!!! DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!

Darauf wäre ich in 1000 Jahren nicht gekommen...

----------

## Max Steel

 *dosfried wrote:*   

> @Jean-Paul:
> 
> Darauf wäre ich in 1000 Jahren nicht gekommen...

 

Es ist ja nicht so das ntfs3g die benötigten Kernelmodule vor und nach dem merge nochmal anzeigt  :Wink:  (zumindest sobald diese fehlen.)

```
pkg_setup() {

   if use external-fuse && use kernel_linux; then

      CONFIG_CHECK="~FUSE_FS"

      FUSE_FS_WARNING="You need to have FUSE module built to use ntfs-3g"

      linux-info_pkg_setup

   fi

}
```

----------

## dosfried

@Max Steel:

Meine Antwort hat sich nicht auf ntfs-3g bezogen, sondern auf dieses supertolle Improved Transaction Translator sheduling Modul zum betreiben meiner Maus...

----------

## Max Steel

 *dosfried wrote:*   

> @Max Steel:
> 
> Meine Antwort hat sich nicht auf ntfs-3g bezogen, sondern auf dieses supertolle Improved Transaction Translator sheduling Modul zum betreiben meiner Maus...

 

Okay... sorry dafür, bin halt gewohnt das man für jedes Problem einen eigenen Thread mit aussagekräftigem Titel erstellt. (siehe dazu auch Forenregeln §6 u. §10)

----------

